# NEWS ALERT



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Scotland Yard have announced that thieves have stolen three tons of hair from a London wig factory.

Police are reported to be combing the area. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Are they required to do a special hair do :


----------

